# URBAN PIRANHAS



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Since quite of few of you have never seen NG Explorer "Urban Piranhas" I went and took photos of it off the video, first couple of photos are the credit board, meeting Richard and then going inside the former live OPEFE:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

more photos:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

more photos


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

more photos


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

more photos


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

more photos


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

DONE!


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

Wow, Thank you for sharing Frank!!!

I would love to get my hands on a copy of that because the footage looks incredible, and I've always loved National Geographic's coverage.

BTW - Is that a juvi Denticulatus in the 3rd sequence of pics, first picture?

Thanks again Frank, you've done so much for us all, even if and when we don't realize it!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The 2 oddballs are Pygopristis denticulata and Catoprion mento (wimpel piranha).


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

what was the name of that special do you have a copy?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

dang lots of pics, thanks for sharing, dig the guys hoppin in for a swim


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey what is that? Whats the name of it? Urban Piranhas?? Is that about people keeping P's as pets or something, let me know it looks awesome and I wanna see the hwole thing!!!!

thanks! 
'
franks the man


----------



## OtheG (Jan 30, 2005)

yea whats up w/ that documentory? were they piranha owners or something?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

That's ME and Richard Conniff, along with David Schleser towards the end photos. It was filmed in Apr 98 and shown on TV. It was on for some time and is seen on rare occasions on re-runs. Like the title says, Urban Piranhas (people who keep them in the home). It has rare footage of OPEFE exhibit. I wasn't much into taking photos of it, now I wish I had. I'm going to be extracting some more video off other news casts including dipping my hand into a 9 inch S. rhombeus tank for the news camera's circa 1995. I have a studio copy that was sent to me by the director. Best thing is to write NG Explorer and ask them for rerun dates.


----------



## OtheG (Jan 30, 2005)

Sick dude!! thats awsome! what size tank was that they u's were swiiming in? or was it at an aquarium?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Richard and Dave were inside an exhibit show tank at the Dallas Aquarium for the Urban Piranhas segment. I think it was a 1,000g tank. They asked me prior to the show if I would step in a tub filled with piranas. I told them yes, with reservations. They asked if it was because I was afraid.







I told them NO, it was that I didn't want the fish hurt from their jumping or banging themselves around.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

sweet pics man thanks!


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

thanx for sharing with us frank. those r some teeth there. i feel bad for the dude swimmin wiht some p's there.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Very Cool


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I cant call you Jerry Garcia when you dont have the long hair









Nice pics!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Very nice, thanks for sharing Frank!

I really like that shirt that guy is wearing (david schleser?) I would've loved to come see all those fish at OPEFE.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

nice pics.


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

incredible. i would love to by a copy. Do you kno if a dvd copy would be available for sale? Ove r the net?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

For copies of the video or DVD, you'd have to contact National Geographic. Or wait until they show it again on TV and copy it there. I think they list advanced shows at their web sites. More people write in wanting to see it, more likely they will show it again, especially if they see its popular show.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

nice pic,s thank,s for sharing


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

looks good nice pics


----------

